# Reply to VAMarine's "Revolver for self defense......."



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have just read VAMarine's well written article "Selecting a revolver for Self Defense, Part 2" and would like to makw on comment:

Selecting grips for the revolver: Unfortunately too many guns come from the factory with those awful rubber grips. There is the assunption that they cushion the gun against recoil.

Admittedly, my distaste for these arose from shooting Thompson Contenders in .45-70 so equipped with rubber grips. These abraded my shooting hand to the point I had a blister form on the web of my hand.

Rubber grips don't help recoil any better than a well fitted pair of wood grips. My own J-Frame and K-frame Smiths wear rosewood "Secret Service" grips from Eagle Grips. 

There are several advantages to these. One, wood grips don't "catch" on clothing, but allow a jacket or vest to slide easily over them. Second, should you grab you gun a little off your shooting grip, the smooth wood allows the shooter to shift his grip instantly to the better firing grip.

And, wood grips, or ivory, if you can afford that, are slightly slimmer through the cross section, affording better concealability.

When I'm packing, you can be sure my gun is stocked in some nice wood. Looks don't hurt, either.


Bob Wright


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks, added that in there at the end, eventually I will work in a different segment on grips etc.


----------

